# Ever think about someone a lot after you first meet them?



## AKIRA (Jan 14, 2008)

Drives me nuts actually.

I met someone in class today that I am going to have to interact with for the next month.  I have looked at her before.  Shes got big tits, but she was nice when I spoke to her last week.

Anyway, when I got teamed up with her, I decided to talk to her more and find out more about her (true meeting).  Next thing I know, I find myself thinking about her every 60 seconds.

I do this with almost anyone I pleasantly interact with right away.  I think about random thoughts too, nothing specific.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2008)

The important thing here is....did you get a hard-on?


----------



## A Black Guy (Jan 14, 2008)

I hope your not planning on stealing Tebow's girlfriend.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 14, 2008)

Hoily shit, hes fucking that?!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 14, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> The important thing here is....did you get a hard-on?



Actually, when I thought about her tits pressed against mine  while goin inside of her, yes.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 14, 2008)

I imagination constructs a 10 hour long movie abotu people I have only met one time. Let me rephrase that, girls that I have only met one time. Dudes interest me not. 

Seriously, it gets out of hand and I can't stop myself. A waitress might serve me for lunch. I saw her for a total of 20 minutes, but I will spend the next 3 days creating these stories in my head about being married to this person, having kids, divorcing, going to court, sharing custody of the kids, dieing of old age, ect. 

It only happens with people that I knew briefly, less then 30 minutes. Once I know someone for lets say...more than a day, I don't give a shit anymore and I don't think about them anymore.  

Its just like a set of titties. Cleavage is so much better than naked tits if you have a good imagination. A short skirt is better than bare pussy. People you barely know is more interesting than people you do know.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 14, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> I hope your not planning on stealing Tebow's girlfriend.



I can tell just by looking at that picture that relationship, if there is one, will never last.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> I can tell just by looking at that picture that relationship, if there is one, will never last.


Why?
Think of the mammories...oops memories!


----------



## KelJu (Jan 14, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> I can tell just by looking at that picture that relationship, if there is one, will never last.



What makes you think that?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2008)

...or you get a hug from the girl and some of her perfume gets on you....you occasionally get a whiff of it thrughout the rest of the day...drives ya crazy..


----------



## Rubes (Jan 14, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Hoily shit, hes fucking that?!



you know damn well that god boy isnt having sex with her. on the other thing about thinkin about a person every 60 seconds. the same thing is goin on with me right now i met this girl a couple of weeks ago and shes been on my mind. im goin to see her this next weekend


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 14, 2008)

This only happens to me when I "share a moment" with a girl. There are a select few people out there that you can make eye contact with and absolutely know you are on the same wavelength with them. When this happens, and it's a cute girl, I'll think about her non-stop for days. Especially if I don't man up and say something (which is basically every time it happens), I'll ponder the possibilities of a relationship and by the time I get to marriage and kids (in the thought process that is) I'll then realize I was right in not saying anything to her in the first place because I'm a lazy bastard that's interested in nothing but myself, and I'd probably end up treating her like shit in the long run anyway.  

SO. Your answer is yes.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 14, 2008)

That happened to me when i first met my beau. We were waiting for a cab to the airport from camp and i saw him. i never tlked to him but i checked him out

anyways, on halloween i was instructed by a friend to go to his room to grab him before a bunch of us went out. next thing you know we're talking about music an bill hicks and all sorts of things.

for that next whole month and to this day i think of him every second.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2008)

band camp?


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 14, 2008)

KelJu said:


> What makes you think that?



That chic looks like such an attention whore, mainly because of her big fake tits.  He looks very insecure.  Not a good combo.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 14, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> That chic looks like such an attention whore, mainly because of her big fake tits.  He looks very insecure.  Not a good combo.



He just won the Heissman(sp?) award, so he kinda has his pick of the litter here at UF.  There are fucking shirts at the mall that say "I heart Timmy."

Though you may be right, she is replaceable.



Good answers.  Makes me wonder now if this girl is thinking of me.   I dont see why not.  Im kind of a big deal.


I havent thought about marriage when I meet someone, but I do think if Id like them after a while.  However, in the first couple of meetings, I think about how things on the girl look naked.  If Id like them, if I dont.  How will she sound in bed..  Hornball, its true.  I also think about if theyre fun to hang out with, if certain words that come out of my mouth will offend them, what makes them laugh, etc.

Hah!  I just thought of someone else that I saw 2 days ago.  Ever get that feeling that you can 'get' someone?  Just by the way they look at you...like a "vibe."  I dont mean to sound so Vince Vaughn-ish from MADE, but 100% I get this vibe, it turns out to be true!    Doesnt mean I get them though.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 14, 2008)

My mind wanders off in different tangents too often to get stuck in a loop thinking about one person, but when dreamtime comes everyone mingles with no rank of importance a perfect stranger will be as familiar to me as my own mother or a good friend can be an extra just passing by as I'm holding an intellectual debate with someone I don't remember ever meeting maybe just a face I saw walking down the street....My girlfriend is the only girl I met who captivated me like that, I can smell one of the perfumes she wears faintly in the air and suddenly vivid memories will flood my head, or I can eat something I had eaten with her during the start of our relationship and I get a rush.....  

I think I moved around too often as a child so I never developed bonds with people because I never knew anyone for an extended period of my childhood, all my life people have come and gone, they never stick around....


----------



## DontStop (Jan 14, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> band camp?



Rig Camp


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 14, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Ever think about someone a lot after you first meet them?



Depends on how delicious her body felt against mine.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 14, 2008)

It's called "Lust(not love) at first sight"

I'm pretty sure it happens to everyone. I meet a lot of cute girls and talk to them for maybe 5-10 minutes or even just checking them out for a split second before they disappear is enough to make me think about different scenarios, exchanges, what ifs and so forth.

Then it goes one of two ways. If i see them again shortly thereafter, i will muster enough courage to talk to them and get something going. If i never see them again, then i slowly stop thinking about them each day until it finally gets out of my brain. 

The human mind is a strange thing. That's why i believe it's better off for young guys to date around and not have girlfriends until they are ready to settle down and get married. Having a girlfriend prevents you from exploring your opportunities with new girls you meet down the road and will increase your temptation to cheat when you can no longer hold it in.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 14, 2008)

I like that last line.  Very realistic.  High School Sweethearts need not apply to life.


----------



## david (Jan 14, 2008)

It usually lasts for about 2 weeks!

Then, the door is WIDE open!


----------



## Vieope (Jan 14, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Shes got big tits



_I can understand that. _


----------



## Z3R0K00L (Dec 12, 2015)

Wassup people, new guy here, this thread just made me realize I'm not going nutz. I've had random thoughts of cute women since I was a kid, now I'm an adult and married and still have these random thoughts of other women I meet. It's usually women I have great conversation with. I wish there were an off switch for this, it makes me think if there's someone else out there for me seeing as I am married and all.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 12, 2015)

Wow. Some of you sound stalkers and serial killers in the making...keep us posted.

How many of you stopped taking your meds?

Head over to Chaturbate: https://chaturbate.com/female-cams/

That'll give you someone to think about...


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 13, 2015)

There was a site.....lemonparty I think.....nothing but love there....


----------

